# Gray Potatoes?



## Corey123

Has anyone else had this problem before?

The cut up potatoes turn gray when they're done! Does the type of material the pot is made from have anything to do with it? I used an aluminum one.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

This has happened to me a couple of times and I have no idea why. But they tasted OK as I recall.


----------



## Maverick2272

This is what I found on it:

* Reasons  		Potatoes Turn Black After Cooking:*​  Potatoes  			occasionally turn gray or dark after they are boiled; this color  			change may be caused by the conditions under which they were grown  			or stored. It's impossible to tell which potatoes will turn dark,  			but the discoloration does not affect flavor, texture, or  			nutritional value. Contact with aluminum or iron will also discolor  			potatoes, so cook them in stainless steel pots.​  More reasons why  			cooked potatoes turn black:​ _   According  			to the Idaho Potato Growers at http://www.idahopotato.com/faq/index.php:  		_  

		If the potatoes  			were stored too cold (below 40 degrees F) then they can turn black.  			Could also have black bruising from being handled (dropped) when  			cold.  If  			your potatoes turn black after they are boiled, you may be using an  			aluminum or reactive pot, so it's important to use a pot that's  			non-reactive.  ​  While  			cooling, iron in the potato combines with other natural compounds,  			causing a grey, black, or bluish purple color. To prevent this,  			after the potatoes are cooked and drained, stir in a small amount of  			lemon juice and keep them covered with a tight-fitting lid.​   _According to  			the American Journal of Potato Research:_  ​  		After-cooking darkening (ACD) is one of the most widespread,  			undesirable characteristics of cultivated potato. With the current  			expansion of the potato-processing industry around the world, there  			is a renewed interest in the development of new ways to prevent ACD.  			After-cooking darkening is caused by the oxidation of the  			ferri-chlorogenic acid in the boiled or fried potatoes. ​  			The severity  			of the darkening is dependent on the ratio of chlorogenic acid to  			citric acid concentrations in the potato tubers. Higher ratio  			normally results in darker tubers. The concentration of the  			chlorogenic and citric acids is genetically controlled and  			influenced by environmental conditions. ​  			This paper outlines the  			history of ACD and current status of knowledge of the chemistry of  			the dark pigment formation and its genetic and environmental  			determinants. Also discussed are the methods of chemical prevention  			of ACD presently used by the potato-processing industry and  			potential strategies for reducing tuber after cooking darkening  			using molecular approaches.​


----------



## LadyCook61

Maverick2272 said:


> This is what I found on it:
> 
> * Reasons         Potatoes Turn Black After Cooking:*​
> Potatoes             occasionally turn gray or dark after they are boiled; this color             change may be caused by the conditions under which they were grown             or stored. It's impossible to tell which potatoes will turn dark,             but the discoloration does not affect flavor, texture, or             nutritional value. Contact with aluminum or iron will also discolor             potatoes, so cook them in stainless steel pots.​
> 
> More reasons why             cooked potatoes turn black:​
> 
> _   According             to the Idaho Potato Growers at http://www.idahopotato.com/faq/index.php:         _
> 
> 
> If the potatoes             were stored too cold (below 40 degrees F) then they can turn black.             Could also have black bruising from being handled (dropped) when             cold. If             your potatoes turn black after they are boiled, you may be using an             aluminum or reactive pot, so it's important to use a pot that's             non-reactive. ​
> While             cooling, iron in the potato combines with other natural compounds,             causing a grey, black, or bluish purple color. To prevent this,             after the potatoes are cooked and drained, stir in a small amount of             lemon juice and keep them covered with a tight-fitting lid.​
> 
> _According to             the American Journal of Potato Research:_ ​
> 
> After-cooking darkening (ACD) is one of the most widespread,             undesirable characteristics of cultivated potato. With the current             expansion of the potato-processing industry around the world, there             is a renewed interest in the development of new ways to prevent ACD.             After-cooking darkening is caused by the oxidation of the             ferri-chlorogenic acid in the boiled or fried potatoes. ​
> 
> The severity             of the darkening is dependent on the ratio of chlorogenic acid to             citric acid concentrations in the potato tubers. Higher ratio             normally results in darker tubers. The concentration of the             chlorogenic and citric acids is genetically controlled and             influenced by environmental conditions. ​
> 
> This paper outlines the             history of ACD and current status of knowledge of the chemistry of             the dark pigment formation and its genetic and environmental             determinants. Also discussed are the methods of chemical prevention             of ACD presently used by the potato-processing industry and             potential strategies for reducing tuber after cooking darkening             using molecular approaches.​


 
thanks for the information! Good to know. I do use stainless steel pots


----------



## Maverick2272

Me too, Corey says he uses aluminum so that may be a contributing factor for him.


----------



## Corey123

I thought that the material of the pot itself might have been the culprit.

Next time, I'll use one of my Visions pots for boiling potatoes.


----------

